# How to remove pinarello Fork From a Frame



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

The title says what I need..

Maybe you guys figured it out, cannot take a pictures now but my bike looks like this:

https://www.racycles.com/store/images/xl/Pinarello_Paris_ReplicaBalears.jpg


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

It sure looks like a standard threadless headset to me.

Try reading this article on the Park Tool website:

Threadless-type Headset Removal, Installation and Adjustment


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

You need to put the bike on a bike stand and hit the top of the steerer tube with a rubber mallet until the fork falls out of the head tube. Remove everything on the steerer tube first; stem, stack washers, and even the compression plug (the lip on the cover of the compression plug may catch the head tube when sliding out). The lower headset bearing is tightly press-fitted into the steerer tube. What you are actually doing with the mallet is separating this lower headset bearing from the head tube. Generally when you do get the fork out, the lower headset bearing will be damaged and needs to be replaced if you are going to use that fork again. The bearing is just a radial ball bearing type and wouldn't stand the axial impact from the mallet especially if the bike has lots of miles on it. The top headset bearing should be ok and it sits inside the headtube. And the type of bike stand you need is the kind that holds the bike by the seat post. Hope that helps.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

why are you taking the fork off?

Headsets are one of if not THE component that almost never needs adjustment/cleaning/overall maintenance!

did you crash and are replacing a fork or something?


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

Does your bike float a few inches off the ground like the one in the picture? If so, you can skip the work stand!


----------



## lancedobbs417 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dunno


----------



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I have big scratch on fork (no damage just paint is not looking good), I want to repaint all fork, so first I want to separate it, actually I can paint on the bike, but If I need some replacement, maybe I will not change anything.


----------

